# Ιστορίες Μπονζάι - το ιστολόγιο



## azimuthios (Apr 11, 2010)

Επισκεφτείτε το, διαβάστε και πείτε τη γνώμη σας! Καλή ανάγνωση!


Το Πλανόδιον σας καλεί στα εγκαίνια της ιστοσελίδας του για το μικρό διήγημα Ιστορίες Μπονζάι με τον Η.Χ. Παπαδημητρακόπουλο να διαβάζει το διήγημά του "Οι φρακασάνες"

http://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/2010/04/10/ilias-papadimitrakopoulos-oi-frakasanes/

Ι­στο­ρί­ες Μπον­ζά­ι

* Η αισθητική του μικρού *

Έ­να ι­στο­λό­γιο για το μι­κρό δι­ή­γη­μα α­πό το λο­γο­τε­χνι­κό πε­ρι­ο­δι­κό Πλα­νό­διον


----------



## AnagnostouGeorg (Apr 11, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και καλό.

Σε ευχαριστούμε azimuthios. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Με γειες. Καλή πρόοδο.

Μάθαμε και τις φρακασάνες (να 'ναι καλά το αγγλικό ripe figs).


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Θενκς, Αζιμούθιε, και καλή επιτυχία.:)

Αυτό εδώ το απόσπασμα από τον ιστότοπο Ιστορίες Μπονζάι:
*Στιγ­μι­ό­τυ­πα (Vignettes) *
Τὸ δι­ή­γη­μα-ἀ­στρα­πὴ δι­α­φέ­ρει ἀ­πὸ τὰ στιγ­μι­ό­τυ­πα (Vignettes) λό­γῳ τοῦ ὅ­τι τὸ δι­ή­γη­μα-ἀ­στρα­πὴ πε­ρι­έ­χει τὰ στοι­χεῖ­α μιᾶς κλα­σι­κῆς ἱ­στο­ρί­ας: ἕ­ναν πρω­τα­γω­νι­στή, μιὰ σύγ­κρου­ση, ἐμ­πό­δια ἢ ἐ­πι­πλο­κὲς καὶ μιὰ κλι­μά­κω­ση ἢ κα­τά­λη­ξη τῆς ἱ­στο­ρί­ας. Ὡ­στό­σο, ἀν­τί­θε­τα ἀ­πὸ τὰ πα­ρα­δο­σια­κὰ δι­η­γή­μα­τα, ὁ πε­ρι­ο­ρι­σμέ­νος ἀ­ριθ­μὸς λέ­ξε­ων ἐ­πι­βάλ­λει συ­χνὰ κά­ποι­α ἀ­πὸ αὐ­τὰ τὰ χα­ρα­κτη­ρι­στι­κὰ νὰ πα­ρα­μεί­νουν κρυ­φὰ ἢ νὰ ὑ­πο­νο­οῦν­ται μέ­σα ἀ­πὸ τὴν πλο­κή. Ἡ ἀρ­χὴ αὐ­τή, στὴν ἀ­κραί­α ἔκ­φρα­σή της, γί­νε­ται ἀν­τι­λη­πτὴ σὲ μιὰ πι­θα­νὸν ἀ­να­λη­θῆ ἱ­στο­ρί­α σχε­τι­κὰ μὲ ἕ­να δι­ή­γη­μα-ἀ­στρα­πὴ ἕ­ξι λέ­ξε­ων ποὺ φη­μο­λο­γεῖ­ται πὼς ἔ­γρα­ψε ὁ Ἔρ­νε­στ Χέ­μιν­γου­ε­ϊ: «Γιὰ πού­λη­μα: παι­δι­κὰ πα­πού­τσια, ἐν­τε­λῶς ἀ­φό­ρε­τα.»

μου θύμισε ένα άλλο γνωστό, τη μικρότερη ιστορία που έγραψε ο Άρθουρ Κλαρκ - και μάλιστα αρνήθηκε να τη συντομεύσει - την οποία, όπως αναφέρεται εδώ, έγραψε για το Wired:

But perhaps his most intriguing later story was one that showed off his crisp sense of humour. Challenged to write a six word story by Wired magazine, Clarke submitted a ten-word story from which he refused to remove a single word.

"God said, 'Cancel Program GENESIS.' The universe ceased to exist."

With the death of Arthur C Clarke a line of code in God's programme may have come to an end, but it set in action many hundreds of others to continue its subroutine.

Οι υπόλοιπες ιστορίες έξι λέξεων του Wired, εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

http://xkcd.com/1540/


----------



## israfel (Aug 8, 2015)

Καλησπέρα, 

επισκέφτηκα τις ιστορίες και τώρα παγιδεύτηκα.. 

Σας αφιερώνω όμως αυτό

https://bonsaistoriesflashfiction.wordpress.com/2014/11/03/ana-maria-shua-to-nayagio/

Posted on 3 Νοεμβρίου 2014 by planodion
Ἄνα Μαρία Σούα (Ana Maria Shua): Τὸ ναυάγιο (El Naufragio)



«ΜΑΪΝΑ τὸ φλό­κο!» δι­α­τά­ζει ὁ κα­πε­τά­νιος. «Μά­ι­να τὸ φλό­κο!» ἐ­πα­να­λαμ­βά­νει ὁ δεύ­τε­ρος. «Ὄρ­τσα δε­ξή­νε­μα!» κραυ­γά­ζει ὁ κα­πε­τά­νιος. «Ὄρ­τσα δε­ξή­νε­μα!» ἐ­πα­να­λαμ­βά­νει ὁ δεύ­τε­ρος. «Προ­σο­χὴ τὸ μπομ­πρέ­σο!» κραυ­γά­ζει ὁ κα­πε­τά­νιος. «Τὸ μπομ­πρέ­σο!» ἐ­πα­να­λαμ­βά­νει ὁ δεύ­τε­ρος. «Ρί­ξε τὴ με­τζά­να!» κραυ­γά­ζει ὁ κα­πε­τά­νιος. «Τὴ με­τζά­να!» ἐ­πα­να­λαμ­βά­νει ὁ δεύ­τε­ρος. Ἐν­τω­με­τα­ξὺ ἡ θύ­ελ­λα δυ­να­μώ­νει καὶ οἱ ναῦ­τες τρέ­χου­με ἀλ­λό­φρο­νες ἀ­πὸ τὴ μιὰ με­ριὰ τοῦ κα­τα­στρώ­μα­τος στὴν ἄλ­λη. Ἂν δὲν βροῦ­με γρή­γο­ρα ἕ­να λε­ξι­κό, θὰ βου­λι­ά­ξου­με τὸ δί­χως ἄλ­λο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 9, 2015)

israfel said:


> ...Ἂν δὲν βροῦ­με γρή­γο­ρα ἕ­να λε­ξι­κό, θὰ βου­λι­ά­ξου­με τὸ δί­χως ἄλ­λο.



*Γλωσσάρια ναυτικών όρων και εκφράσεων

*Δεν πνιγόμαστε σε μια κουταλιά νερό. 

~ Tinker Tailor Soldier Sailor cum Translator, calling from the crow's nest


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2019)

Ιστορίες τρόμου με μόλις έξι λέξεις - "Έπρεπε να τον θάψουμε πιο βαθιά"


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Ιστορίες τρόμου με μόλις έξι λέξεις - "Έπρεπε να τον θάψουμε πιο βαθιά"



*Boris Johnson is appointed Prime Minister* :lol:


----------

